# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  đón tết trung thu ý nghĩa tại khu vui chơi giải trí thỏ trắng

## meomapdethuong

BẠN SẼ ĐÓN MỘT ĐÊM TRUNG THU THẬT Ý NGHĨA VÀ HẠNH PHÚC TẠI THỎ TRẮNG



Vào thứ 7 này (29/9) Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng sẽ tổ chức chương trình sân khấu ca nhạc hoành tráng với chủ đề "Đêm Hội Trăng Rằm" dành cho tất cả mọi người. Với sự tham gia của *chị Hằng - DVĐA Thanh Thúy*, *chú Cuội đáng yêu - DVĐA Lê Văn Anh*, *nhóm nhạc dễ thương Mắt Ngọc, Song Ngư...*Ngoài ra, còn có múa lân, xem ảo thuật với ảo thuật gia Tấn Minh nữa , *chị Hằng sẽ kể chuyện về sự tích đêm trung thu*  rất hấp dẫn và dễ thương.
Ngoài ra, trong đêm Trung Thu này, Thỏ Trắng còn tổ chức "Bốc Thăm May Mắn" dành cho tất cả mọi người, với giaỉ thưởng rất tiện ích: Điện Thoại Cảm Ứng Galaxy, Máy Chụp Ảnh NIkon, Balo du lịch cho cả nhà...và thẻ chơi game miễn phí. Tặng 500 phần quà miễn phí cho các bé có hoàn cảnh khó khăn quận 10.
Các bạn hãy dành cho nhau những giây phút thật ý nghĩa và hạnh phúc tại Thỏ Trắng nhé.
*Miễn phí vé vào cổng cho mọi người*, *thứ 7 (29/9) từ 18h00-20h00*

















*
THIÊN ĐƯỜNG GIẢI TRÍ THỎ TRẮNG – TẤT CẢ VÌ TRẺ THƠ* @};-@};-@};-@};-@};-@};-
Địa chỉ :875 CMT 8 (cổng đường Trường Sơn), phường 15, quận 10, Tp. HCM
Điện thoại :08 3977 1975 - 08 3 9771976

www.giaitrithotrang.vn

Giờ mở cửa của khu vui chơi:
Ngày thường (miễn phí vào cổng)
Khu miễn phí 09h00 - 22h00
Khu game trong nhà 09h00 – 12h00 và 13h00 – 22h00
khu game ngoài trời 16h00 - 22h00
Khu café 7h30 - 22h00
Ngày Lễ - Tết (miễn phí vào cổng)
Toàn khu vui chơi 7h30 - 24h00”

----------

